# First kill 2013



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Today we got our first bird of the year. It was Hen, hunting on a public release site.... Sorry Rudy. You gotta take what you can get!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Gave my first pheasant to a co-worker all cleaned and dressed out (at the club). 

"Morning Rod, 

Just wanted to let you know the bird was put to good use. I put it in the crock pot with a little lime juice, butter, salsa, and made shredded pheasant tacos. They were awesome . 

Thanks again,"


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A bird in the POT is Vetter than no bird at all - trust PIKE & me on this !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Look's like everybody over in the US is off work and out hunting!!!

You ALL need to be careful over there, people might think the country is closed for 'Business'!!!! :-\ :-[

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The working population has learned how to work, and have fun too.
I wasn't impressed with what the government was doing when they were open.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well said TR.....

Ever thought of running for Governor????? 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Well said TR.....
> 
> Ever thought of running for Governor?????
> 
> Hobbsy


OH H3LL NO.
Common sense and politics don't mix as of late.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Well said TR.....
> ...


My favourite late uncle used to say to me...............

Never get into an argument over Politics or Religion... While Loaded!!!!! :

I'm sure he meant 'Drunk'!! 

Hobbsy


----------

